# A collection of 'poos



## Oscarpete (Jul 4, 2011)

Hope you like this wee collage of our and Mryab's pooches


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Thats adorable,very cute!! x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Gorgeous , they are like icecream and chocolate yummy!!


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Gorgeous set of pictures, all the dogs look so beautiful.

How on earth do you have such a clean fluffy cream rug though We have just got tiled or wooden floors and I'm constantly cleaning them as everywhere gets covered in a fine layer of soil which madam brings in on her paws from the garden Our lovely cream rug is in the loft for the forseeable future!!! Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Brilliant pics!! xx


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Gorgeous pics x


----------



## Tabby (Aug 13, 2011)

Stunning pics! Love your 'poos!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Lovely pics, but after our other thread, I was expecting photos of the other kind of poos!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Poo tastic


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> Gorgeous , they are like icecream and chocolate yummy!!


:iagree: very appropriate


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice poo collection


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Beautiful pics ....what scrummy poos!


----------



## Oscarpete (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for those lovely comments. We love our poo.........s!!

Karen, I'm not sure the rug looks as clean close up  We are quite lucky with the weather being nice and dry and having lots of tiles between the back door and the rug


----------

